# Lox--From fish to dish. With Q-view



## mdboatbum (Nov 9, 2013)

Cured and smoked some salmon over the past few days. Tossed in some Colby Jack cheese while I was at it. I used Bbally's method, and cold smoked 4 hours with a tube smoker and apple pellets. I gotta say, it turned out really well. It's briney and smokey without being overpowering. The fish flavor comes through, but again, it's subtle. The mouth feel is velvety and just plain awesome.  This was a test run with just over a pound of grocery store, farm raised el cheapo salmon. I'll definitely be doing this again with some higher quality fish.













Cheese1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






The finished cheese. Made the mistake of tasting it right outta the smoker. AAACK!!! I'll revisit that in a couple weeks.













Lox1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






The salmon after curing and freshening. I didn't get any pics of the curing process because I just kinda didn't think of it. The black specks are pepper that didn't rinse off.













Lox2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013


















Lox3.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






On to the mini with the tube smoker in the fire basket. That thing astounds me. Exactly 4 hours of perfect TBS on one load of pellets.













Lox4.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






Just left the smoker in the granny cart, easier to move around and since there's no heat nor need to access the bottom, no need to remove it.













LOx5.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






One hour in.













Lox6.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






Temp stayed at 55 for about an hour, then started to climb. Finally peaked at 88˚. I can live with that.













Lox7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






2 hours in . Pulled the cheese at this point.













Lox8.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






All done. 4 hours of apple smoke. Tightened up nicely, though the outside is a slight bit leathery. No biggie though.













Lox9.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 9, 2013






Sliced up after an overnight rest. Had planned to have some last night for dinner. but the wife has a cold so decided to save it. Will have it for Sunday brunch. Now I just gotta make some bagels....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I believe you nailed it. YES let us know with a better fish when you do it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 9, 2013)

That looks terrific!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks folks! I've been nibbling on it all day, it's pretty tasty.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 10, 2013)

The long awaited brunch!!

Unfortunately I ran out of steam before I made bagels, so these are from the bakery. Get it? Ran out of steam?!? Hahaha!!

<<chirp chirp... chirp chirp>>

Anyway, here it is.













Lox10.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 10, 2013


















Lox11.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 10, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure why it looks like the middle of the salmon is discolored. It was only very slightly darker than the rest in person, I guess I upped the saturation on the photo and that exaggerated it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2013)

It looks spectacular on the brunch plate too! How great!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, last one. Since I wasn't sure how long this stuff would keep, I figured we'd better do our best to finish it this weekend.

Why not make a little fatty, of sorts?













Lox12.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 11, 2013


















Lox14.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 11, 2013






I think I'm gonna call it the Manhattan roll. Lox, cream cheese, cucumber, thinly sliced shallot and capers.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!! Cheers to today! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 11, 2013)

Now that's a breakfast!!!


----------

